# The things we give up



## aarontoles (19 Jun 2013)

Just a quick question for the members that have been in for a while. I am thinking about getting back in the forces after two and a half years out and making a career of. The problem I'm running into is leaving the family farm and no longer being as involved/ able to help out as I have been recently. Just wondering what are some important things people have had to give up to be in the CF and how it worked out a few years down the road?


----------



## Loachman (19 Jun 2013)

I gave up, errrrr...

Ummmmm........

Aaahhhh.....

Hmmm....

Wellllll.....

That's a tough one.

Can I think about it and get back to you in a few days?


----------



## dimsum (20 Jun 2013)

I essentially gave up a shot at commercial aviation.  I had the licenses but after graduating university, my classmates went wherever to build up hours and I went sailing with the RCN.  After a few years of that I switched to the RCAF, and some of my friends finally made it to the major airlines a few years ago.  

Do I miss it?  Sure, I sometimes miss flying airplanes but I think about the random moves that they had to endure (sometimes at short/no notice when the company they're working for is shut down) with little to no assistance, unlike the posting procedures we have, I can safely say that I've had a good go so far.

And aside from my classmates who have done contracted UN mission flights to the DRC and other fun places, I still have the best work travel stories


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Jun 2013)

Instead of thinking only of what you give up, I think you should also look at what you gain from joining the CAF. Balance both and see if it fits you long term objectives. 

Try seeing both sides of the medal.


----------



## MeanJean (20 Jun 2013)

When I joined the CAF I was an Electrician Apprentice in Nova Scotia.  I went to community college to start and joined the navy with two years under my belt.  It was interesting to bump into old classmates who are now journeymen.  They seem to be doing well for themselves.  I sometimes wonder how life would have turned out if I stayed that course.

I didn't see it as giving something up but as making a trade.  Instead of worring about layoffs (which were happening at the time when I joined), I have plenty of job security with plenty of room for development and promotions but I am sure you are familiar about the benefits of being a member.

As long as you find satisfaction in your trade or working on the farm, you should be fine.  Liking what you do is a big part of life.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jun 2013)

I gave up a lot of hair......and recurring visits to the Vice-Principal's office.....and the potential to have passed grade 11.   But that was all some time ago.


You _claim_ to have been a Cpl with an Afghan tour, so you've now been a civie twice -- yet you don't know what you're giving up to be in the military?!    :


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2013)

My sanity.


----------



## GAP (20 Jun 2013)

let's see....25 years until retirement, so if you start at say, 22, that's age 47.

Hmmm.....I taught myself refrigeration and ran a commercial refrigeration business for 13 years. I was interested so I learned Stain Glass and also did Stain Glass commercially. I became an industrial electronics technician, computer technician and computer programmer and worked in all those fields......and that was all after 40....before that I was just pissing around working for governments and businesses.......

but what do I know..... :


----------



## aarontoles (20 Jun 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I gave up a lot of hair......and recurring visits to the Vice-Principal's office.....and the potential to have passed grade 11.   But that was all some time ago.
> 
> 
> You _claim_ to have been a Cpl with an Afghan tour, so you've now been a civie twice -- yet you don't know what you're giving up to be in the military?!    :




Ya, second try as civie. Big difference this time is I'm thinking about making it a little more long term, wasn't really the plan last time. Just wanted to see how others who made a career out of the green team look back on there decition. Thanks all for the advice


----------



## ambernewton04 (20 Jun 2013)

tried_it_once said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for the members that have been in for a while. I am thinking about getting back in the forces after two and a half years out and making a career of. The problem I'm running into is leaving the family farm and no longer being as involved/ able to help out as I have been recently. Just wondering what are some important things people have had to give up to be in the CF and how it worked out a few years down the road?



I am just starting my career in the CF; I leave July 13 for my BMQ. The only important thing that I will be giving up is time with my baby girl. I will be missing her 2ND birthday and any other special moments that may occur. I've wanted to join the CF since I was 16 and  now that I have been given an offer I've gone back and forth wondering if I'm doing the right thing. I know that for short term its going to be tough, the hardest thing I've had to do. What makes me know I've made the right choice is that my daughter will have a good life. I will be happy and less stressed knowing I Will have a consistent pay and I'm finally in a career not just a job. 

Do you have a wife and kids? If not, now is a great time for you to join. If leaving your family's farm is your biggest worry then I think you'll be okay. You have to do what's best for you and hopefully your family will understand and respect that. 

Regardless of what anyone here says, the ultimate choice is yours and yours only. You have to keep in mind, that the short time you will be sacrificing for training will be for your long term benefit.


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2013)

tried_it_once said:
			
		

> Ya, second try as civie.  Big difference this time is I'm thinking about making it a little more long term, wasn't really the plan last time.



The nice thing is that they give you a second chance. I worked for an employer that did not offer that. 

You could apply, but I never heard of them taking anyone back.


----------



## MikeL (20 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I worked for an employer that did not offer that.



Not relevant



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> You could apply, but I never heard of them taking anyone back.



There are plenty of people who have left the CF, then decided it wasn't greener on the outside and rejoined.


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> There are plenty of people who have left the CF, then decided it wasn't greener on the outside and rejoined.



Like I said to the Original Poster, "The nice thing is that they give you a second chance."


----------



## aarontoles (20 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Like I said to the Original Poster, "The nice thing is that they give you a second chance."



I'm not sure if "nice" is the word. Taking an ex member back seems to be a lot better bet for the CF than hiring someone with no experience. As long as the person is trade qualified and released on good terms, it saves the CF the chance the recruit will not make it through training, as well as the cost of training and the time spent untill that member is deployable. From my experience the forces is more worried about "practical/mission driven" than say "nice".


----------



## mariomike (20 Jun 2013)

tried_it_once said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if "nice" is the word. Taking an ex member back seems to be a lot better bet for the CF than hiring someone with no experience. As long as the person is trade qualified and released on good terms, it saves the CF the chance the recruit will not make it through training, as well as the cost of training and the time spent untill that member is deployable. From my experience the forces is more worried about "practical/mission driven" than say "nice".



Seen, thanks.


----------

